# Who remembers...



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2017)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/member-photo-gallery/p9286-hyooge-arms.html


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 27, 2017)

Before my time here I reckon.  What?s the story?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2017)

Before my time too


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## botamico (Oct 27, 2017)

What is it about?


----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2017)

....  before my time here , so what's the great story ??         ...


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2017)

Kefe!!


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2017)

He was an incorrigible young man.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2017)

fufu said:


> Kefe!!



finally.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 27, 2017)

Prince said:


> finally.


thats it?  No story time for us new misfits?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)

kefe. Mino made kefe famous.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)

Possibly my worst photoshop ever. i always meant to do a better one but the allowable size was so small. From when Brittney nearly dropped her kid.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)

How about this one?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> thats it?  No story time for us new misfits?



he was kind of like Jason Genova if you know who that is. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

kefe's uncle bbqing in the back yard.... Not sure what i was planning to use this for.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

Who can name this user?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

Or this one?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

This one?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

Guy in the middle?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

This uncomfortable choice... lol


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

I have no clue why I gave this guy a swiss army penis but the pic is named For Mino.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

Our Blue Bunny was named???


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

personalized fonts.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

When eddie came out of the closet.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2017)

What member is this about?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Guy in the middle?



I remember him .... dark fucker. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I remember him .... dark fucker.
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



KelJu.  His last post was pretty cool. "Whats up dickheads! I've been MIA for a while. Life has been kicking me in the nuts for the last two years, but I finally got the upper hand, now I am on top of life fucking it in the ass raw. "


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> KelJu.  His last post was pretty cool. "Whats up dickheads! I've been MIA for a while. Life has been kicking me in the nuts for the last two years, but I finally got the upper hand, now I am on top of life fucking it in the ass raw. "



I liked kelju. Glad he didn't top himself.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 6, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I liked kelju. Glad he didn't top himself.
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Definitely an interesting poster on this forum.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 7, 2017)

Prince said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/member-photo-gallery/p9286-hyooge-arms.html



Danny81?

I remember that face.

Been a long time since I've been here.

I'll visit more often.

Almost all forums are slow these days. Great memories here from the posters that were here.

I wonder where they are now....


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Smoothy said:


> Danny81?
> 
> I remember that face.
> 
> ...




This place is pretty much dead, some guys have moved to ASF which is much more active.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

45PRs said:


> This place is pretty much dead, some guys have moved to ASF which is much more active.



Booooo!


----------



## ROID (Nov 10, 2017)

..


----------



## vortrit (Nov 18, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> This one?



Min0


----------

